# HCL vs dell



## defconfor (Dec 23, 2009)

which one is worth buying
hcl laptop 3861
C2D 2.2Ghz, 4 Gb ddr2 , nvidia geforce 8200 512mb(shared),500 gb HDD, 15" screen
Rs 34000
VS
dell 1440
C2D 2.1 Ghz,3 GB ddr2 RAm, Ati RAdeon 4330 512 dedicated, 320 GB HDD,14.1" screen
RS39000

why most people prefer dell laptops over hcl?


----------



## jithin.rao (Dec 29, 2009)

DELL performance and customer support ROCKS! This is from a very satisfied DELL customer.


----------



## azzu (Dec 30, 2009)

dell has xcellent customer support
dunno about HCL but iam pretty satisfied about my Acer 
heard from many of my freinds HCl has bad Customer services


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 30, 2009)

I also vote for Dell.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 5, 2010)

I have experienced dell's pre sale service and I must say that u will be treated better in a fish market though I do not have first hand experience with their post sales service.. 

HCL is still upcoming, acer service is not as gud.. I wud suggest go for HP / Compaq or Sony


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 26, 2010)

go for DELL blindfolded !!


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 26, 2010)

+1 for Dell


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 26, 2010)

go ahead with dell...


----------



## guptaharsh60 (Apr 1, 2010)

How can u compare a DELL to HCL or ACER??? See the manufacturer matters. I can tell you with same confi the performance order is SONY VAIO> DELL> HP> COMPAQ> ACER> HCL.


----------

